# Modern and affordable XC/DC bike - does it exist?



## Ben39 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey all,

I would love to buy a quick bike for longer days to complement my Rocky Mountain Slayer. I looked at the Specialized Epic Evo, Rocky Element, Transition Spur, etc. really nice bikes, just really damn expensive. The Epic Evo is 4600€, the Rocky 5200 as a C50 or 4200 as A50 and the Spur is 5600€.
I was wondering: is there no such thing as a modern geometry but still halfway affordable XC or DC bike?


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

There are a few aluminum versions of popular models that bring the costs down considerably. I believe that Ibis has a Ripley in Al that’s quite popular as well as Trek and several other manufacturers.


----------



## Ben39 (Jun 8, 2020)

JohnWhiteCD said:


> There are a few aluminum versions of popular models that bring the costs down considerably. I believe that Ibis has a Ripley in Al that’s quite popular as well as Trek and several other manufacturers.


Ripley AF costs 4500€ here:








Ibis Cycles Ripley AF


agiles und effizentes 29er Trailbike mit herausragenden Kletter- und Toureneigenschaften Das IBIS CYCLES RIPLEY AF aus Kalifornien ist die Aluminium Version des weiterentwickelten, schnellen und effizienten 29er Trailbike . Das neue Ripley AF (= A luminium F rame) hat - wie auch die…




www.denk-outdoor.de





The entry level Trek Top Fuel is 2599. But the spec list... damn. Haha!


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes, Topfuel- that’s the one of was thinking originally. I've read favorable reviews of the new Deore group set. I can’t speak to the rims, but I can confirm Bontrager has a fairly Good reputation here and the customer service seems good. 
Still, I wonder if there are comparable European brands that would be in that vein.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Spectral 125? Not sure how XC you want it to be, might be a bit much.


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

I’ve been looking into the YT Izzo and seems to be a great value with similar characteristics to the transition spur at a fraction of the price


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

Buy a used one for $2.5K.


----------



## brex17 (Jan 31, 2019)

What does "affordable" mean?
I could afford my bike just fine. I see lots of XC and short travel bikes around, so plenty of people can afford them.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Swolie74 said:


> I’ve been looking into the YT Izzo and seems to be a great value with similar characteristics to the transition spur at a fraction of the price


This seems to be the best legit modern 'dc' affordable option.

Cost-wise, I think one can get the geo and intended use....but you gotta pay for the weight savings.


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

Swolie74 said:


> I’ve been looking into the YT Izzo and seems to be a great value with similar characteristics to the transition spur at a fraction of the price


Friend of mine bought one of these. Specs we’re out-of-this world for the pricing.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

I just purchased an Epic Evo and except for the fork whose seals blew on the 3rd ride which required a return to RS, it's a very nice bike. Mine is a size larger than the Spec. Chisel I got 3 years ago. It has a longer wheel base than my HT yet still handles very quick, so very much a XC bike. My trails are a lot of very tight ST and I appreciate that its not a truck in the turns, I was actually pleasantly surprise at how nimble it handles. It hit a sweet spot for price as well as weight, it's 27.7 with a set of LX level SPD pedals.


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

GSPChilliwack said:


> Friend of mine bought one of these. Specs we’re out-of-this world for the pricing.


Agreed… I’ve pretty much settled on it being my next bike


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Best value for money proposition right now in the US is the Ibis Ripley AF. But if it costs 4500 in Europe, maybe not so much there.

I would look at Canyon. They offer amazing specs for money. Or commencal or cube.


----------



## Brodybro29 (May 10, 2021)

If you are willing to order online, the ripley AF deore can be found online in Spain at 3.9k€


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

alexdi said:


> Buy a used one for $2.5K.


Mine was a bit (a lot) more than $2.5...but this is what I did. It was a choice btwn buying a GX/SLX spec at~$5K and wanting to upgrade or buying a high end used one with everything I wanted from the jump. I decided I just wanted the "best" stuff and not worry about upgrading anything.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

In Germany I like Radon bikes. The Skeen Trail 9.0 is 2700 Euros inc. vat from Bike-Discount.
Carbon frame. Pike fork, XT/SLX drive. Newman wheels. Good geo.





SKEEN TRAIL 9.0 2022 – RADON Bikes







www.radon-bikes.de





You can get 2.


----------



## Brodybro29 (May 10, 2021)

eb1888 said:


> In Germany I like Radon bikes. The Skeen Trail 9.0 is 2700 Euros inc. vat from Bike-Discount.
> Carbon frame. Pike fork, XT/SLX drive. Newman wheels. Good geo.
> 
> 
> ...


It's definitely a nice deal the spec is solid nothing to throw away !


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Radon Cragger 7.0 is a great value hardtail.





CRAGGER 7.0 2022 – RADON Bikes







www.radon-bikes.de


----------

